

AppFog launches first Cloud Foundry service with paid plans - cardmagic
http://blog.appfog.com/cloud-foundry-paid-plans/

======
mark_l_watson
I like CloudFoundry.com (have a beta account) and just signed up on a beta
waiting list at AppFog. I am a huge fan of Heroku, but I do like options.

I also have an account on dotCloud.com, but I haven't done much with it yet.

Anyway, I want to better understand what my options are.

I used to really enjoy setting up my own servers (really!) but I got over
that.

